# Some Beach Reading Tips and Philosophy



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Since it's winter and you can never have enough beach reading tips I figured I would do a post on my beach scouting philosophy......It may help some of the newer people who frequent the board looking for any help they can get.

You will often hear myself and others referring to run outs and wash outs and cuts and sloughs but most folks don't really understand WHY these are good spots to locate fish (especially fish like drum, sea mullet and Pompano). These fish feed mainly on morsels that bury themselves in the sand (sandbars); morsels like crab, sandfleas and COQUINA CLAMS (filter feeders). They LOVE these food sources......The reason why I RUN to the run outs is two fold. First the run out is a doorway for fish to enter a slough and most importantly it helps to create a swirl on top of the bar flanking it in conjunction with long shore currents and wave action. I look for an area with a wide swash bar (sandbar) and a run out and it doesn't have to be this huge opening in the bar. Many times it is no wider than a pickup truck. I like to see waves crash the bar and continuously roll over the bar (sudsy whitewater). The rolling waves, long shore currents and the runs out help to create a "sweep" or "swirl" on top of the bar which means the sand on the edges and on top of the bar are in flux. This sand movement temporarily dislodges the crabs, clams, sandfleas and even shrimp before they can bury themselves again. Advantage predator! It doesn't take much water on top of the bar for feeding fish. Once you train your eyes you can spot fish (especially sea mullet) swooping in on the bar to grab a meal before darting back out like dive bombers.

Now for some extra keys to this strategy.....

1) Look for the run outs, wash outs, depressions and holes at dead low tide

2) Fish NEXT to the holes. If you find multiple holes close together (50 yards or so apart) and connected by a slough fish right in the middle as well

3) Incoming tide fish the backside of the bar as the water begins to come over the bar. The crashing waves will pull morsels off of the backside shelf or seaside edge of the bar. As it starts to cover the bar move your baits to the top of the bar right in front of where the wave crashes. Keep moving the bait closer and closer to you as the tide rises (this is the swirl on top of the bar) and after the tide turns to go out they will feed on the inside or shoreside edge of the bar right at your feet.

4) If the beach is littered with run outs, wash outs and holes the fish are more apt to move up and down the beach so you need to move as well. If I am on them and the quit all of a sudden I start hole hopping. This is very common during the summer.

5) In addition to looking for these holes, depressions and run outs I also look for "colonies". This includes sandfleas, COQUINA CLAMS, and little birds down by the water feeding on them (hint hint)

6) The natural forces the create sandbars, holes and run outs (waves, currents, wind) can also move them up and down the beach with tide sequences. The food moves with them.....

This is a good starter kit for how I DO IT. If I can think of anything else to add and I probably will I will post accordingly. Hope it helps somebody


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Awesome thread. Thanks for taking the time to post, i'll definitely save this!


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

Good stuff. Thanks for sharing. I found the insight on the sides of the sandbar to fish relative to tide helpful. I was starting to notice this pattern over the summer.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Another thing that will help newbies or for that matter anybody......

Spend some time out walking on the bar and looking around. This can help people to understand what they are fishing on top of and what lies beneath. I will take my sandflea rake out on the bar and scoop around to see what is down there. It helps to understand how tight or loose the sand on the bar is and many times while digging around and scoop up some free bait


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Druminthesuds, how much water do you think a red or black drum wants before they'll feed in shallow structure? Curious what your observations are.

Thanks,
Oldscout


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Very Good descriptions and info DITS --- I will add a couple things, first - remember that fish face into the current, they also follow the path of least resistance unless they're spooked -- so when you see these areas that DITS talks about, imagine the fish located at the up current side of the holes -- if you throw behind em - they'll never see it, don't hit em on the head either, I've changed where I cast by a couple feet numerous times and the bite started. The other thing I've found - the out washes that are rippled from fast current aren't as productive as smooth ones -- River


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Oldscout
I have caught them on the flats in water so shallow I could see their backs out of the water. I caught a 26" drum in a slough 12" deep last year at dead low tide. You could jump across it; that's how narrow it was. In fact I was walking on the dry sandbar when the fish came through and picked up the sandflea. I just had it laying in the ditch


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Good points River and I agree about the smooth ripples. I look for a nice subtle rolling set of waves that keep the bar stirred just enough to lift the sand


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Since it's winter and you can never have enough beach reading tips


You hit the nail on the head with me. I really appreciate the information. This is definitely an area I'm trying to improve on!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Great information! Quick question: How far out is the bar you're talking about? You're talking about the one closest to shore, right?

Also, what do you do when there's a truck every 25 yards (Hatteras) and you can't move around much. Do you hang in there or go look for some less crowded real estate?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Pick up and move. Find your own hotspot. There is structure everywhere you just have to find it.


----------



## Hamington (Dec 28, 2013)

Very thanks for your tips..

Is there any further video explanations (youtube or other) about subjects below...



DrumintheSuds said:


> 1) Look for the run outs, *wash outs, depressions and holes at dead low tide*


many thanks again.....


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank for the info. This single thread gave me more info than the info that I googled on Beach reading.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Excellent info, sir !

Now, if we could just get the Beach to "talk to us" - LOL !

Tight Lines !


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Since it's winter and you can never have enough beach reading tips I figured I would do a post on my beach scouting philosophy......It may help some of the newer people who frequent the board looking for any help they can get.
> 
> You will often hear myself and others referring to run outs and wash outs and cuts and sloughs but most folks don't really understand WHY these are good spots to locate fish (especially fish like drum, sea mullet and Pompano). These fish feed mainly on morsels that bury themselves in the sand (sandbars); morsels like crab, sandfleas and COQUINA CLAMS (filter feeders). They LOVE these food sources......The reason why I RUN to the run outs is two fold. First the run out is a doorway for fish to enter a slough and most importantly it helps to create a swirl on top of the bar flanking it in conjunction with long shore currents and wave action. I look for an area with a wide swash bar (sandbar) and a run out and it doesn't have to be this huge opening in the bar. Many times it is no wider than a pickup truck. I like to see waves crash the bar and continuously roll over the bar (sudsy whitewater). The rolling waves, long shore currents and the runs out help to create a "sweep" or "swirl" on top of the bar which means the sand on the edges and on top of the bar are in flux. This sand movement temporarily dislodges the crabs, clams, sandfleas and even shrimp before they can bury themselves again. Advantage predator! It doesn't take much water on top of the bar for feeding fish. Once you train your eyes you can spot fish (especially sea mullet) swooping in on the bar to grab a meal before darting back out like dive bombers.
> 
> ...


 Had to dig to find this page again can you tell me if this is what you mean>? I walked at low tide yesterday and took these pics. There were lots of these within about a 4 block area Id say .
this was a shallow pool about 8-10" deep

about 20% of what we saw was like this


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

this also was the most I have seen of these, but also the first time Ive walked the beach at low tide on about 6 weeks


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Keep moving the bait closer and closer to you as the tide rises (this is the swirl on top of the bar) and after the tide turns to go out they will feed on the inside or shoreside edge of the bar right at your feet.


This was the hardest thing for me to learn/accept. For years and years I stubbornly cast over fish with a big heaver when the drum were literally laying at my feet. Now I find great pleasure in watching my kids catch nice fish with short casts while the macho guys next to us catch little with long casts. Nice post. Thanks.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Thumping a fish mallet along with a river rig helps to


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

sooo can someone tell me if those pics are what your talking about? If not mods feel free to take them off or someone please say "this is not what your looking for"


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

surfmom......to me it looks like a flat beach.....no structure......there has to some run out there....when the water rises on the beach it has to run out some where.....I always figured I want the steepest beach....and what u have pics of it is prolly the same all the way out into depper water.....to me a run out is the same as a rip tide......JMHO.....correct me if I am wrong.......hey mom your want some fish catching rigs......try "river rigs".....I bought some on the net and they work.....but of course the fish have to be there....JS


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

That is a slight area at best you have pictures of. Think of the rip tides they are always reporting. That is one of the basic beach structures after the sand bar. The sand bar down this far south is usually really close in too unlike Hatteras. Low tide on flat beached may mean a drop off out there. 
When there is big surf. Surfers will use the rip current to help get out. Keep an eye on those areas. They don't meander too much.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

hmm well thats about the best I have where I live. There used to be alot more structure but storms have leveled it out


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

It happens here too.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Sometimes when you're trying to fish a flat beach where you can visually see no structure on low tide, be sure to scan the water for a slight change in the waves, fish are drawn to the slightest depression, hump or cuts on beaches like this - I've did well numerous times fishing a lone small hump or dip next to it that can only be reached on dead low - Sometimes a hour on each side of low tide can be hot in a certain area --- You gotta fish whats left sometimes on the OBX, especially during the summer months when the beaches are packed with people --- same down there in MYR I'm sure --- won't be much longer now, three days in the 60's here this week, Good Sign --- River


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

but when the tide is coming in at those spots a lot of times is where the sandfleas will be and snails sometimes so wouldn't those be good for fishing? I wish someone could take a pic of the washouts dips etc DTT is talking about. sometimes I just need a visual. We do have a pretty good drop off at High tide and water is about 5 feet. That when I have my best luck 1-2 hours before and after High tide


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Your prayers are answered Surfmom. I love this thread:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...each-Reading-Pics&highlight=reading+the+beach

Best to you!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Surfmom, I tried posting a link to a thread but it said it had to be reviewed by a moderator. In the meantime, use the search feature and type in "reading the beach pics." A while back, DITS posted some great pictures of exactly what he is talking about in this thread. It is VERY informative. The thread I'm talking about should come up in the search results...I think it is 7-10 down from the top. Hope that helps!


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Test


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok, I can post now. Not able to earlier for some reason.

Anyway, Surfmom, if you'll use the search function and search for "reading the beach pics," you should find a thread that DITS posted a while back with some great pictures he took. In fact, let me look for it. I'll be right back...


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Here it is!

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...-Reading-Pics&highlight=rading+the+beach+pics


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

okay thanks, we did ave some of those type of structure last year but not seeing it this year


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is another thread I did 2 years ago.......

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?95472-Reading-the-Water&highlight=


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

If you look at the pics from the thread I linked to above ^^^^^^ you will see one that has a label titled NARROW PINCH. I caught a puppy drum right in that pinch not long after I took that picture


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

how do you hook your coquinas? splitting them open is annoying and they dont stay on very well. ive used them with success before but its more hassle than its worth to me


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

How long do these structures last? Days, weeks, months. I'm sure there are a lot of things that affect them.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Dont fish with coquinas but you can "match the hatch" with colored beads. I do fish with sand fleas and fresh shrimp......peeled. Coquinas are "key" to finding the fish I target


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

JWalker

Sometimes the structure sticks around for extended periods but it will likely move up and down the beach as sand is constantly in flux moving the bars, holes and cuts.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Something to note regarding drum. They are called "channel bass" NOT "hole bass" for a reason!


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

That's just what I was wondering. If it moved or disappeared. Thanks.


----------

